# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما الضبط الصحيح ( صفحة عامّة )

## عُبيد السعيد

.

أتمنى أن تكون صفحة مستمرة للسؤال عن ضبط الأسماء للنطق الصحيح بها .


من يفيدنا يا إخوان عن الضبط الصحيح لأسماء هؤلاء الأعلام :


1- ابن مضاء

2- ابن خلكان

3- ابن سيده

4 - الزبيدي


.

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

ابن مَضَاء
ابن خِلِّكَان 
ابن سِيدَه
الزَّبيدي

----------


## أحمد الصوابي

جزاكم الله خيرًا




> الزَّبيدي


كنت أحسبُه الزُّبَيْدي !!

----------


## أحمد الصوابي

الزركلي هنا :

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=24191

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> جزاكم الله خيرًا
> 
> 
> 
> كنت أحسبُه الزُّبَيْدي !!


الزُّبيدي نسبة إلى قبيلة أصلها يمني ومنهم صاحب طبقات النحويين (أبو بكر الزُّبيدي)
أما صاحب تاج العروس وغيره فبفتح الزاي نسبة إلى (زَبيد) في اليمن, والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

> ابن مَضَاء
> ابن خِلِّكَان 
> ابن سِيدَه
> الزَّبيدي


بارك الله فيك أخي أبا حاتم

ونفع الله بعلمك

.

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

> الزركلي هنا :
> 
> 
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=24191


 
أحسنت صنعاً أخي أحمد 


بارك الله فيك ..

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

والآن 


ماهو الضبط الصحيح لمعجم " الصحاح " للجوهري


لأني وجدت اختلافات في كتابته وضبطه
.

----------


## أحمد الصوابي

الصِّحَاح

على حد علمي القليل و ما درسته

----------


## أحمد الصوابي

> ماهو الضبط الصحيح لمعجم " الصحاح " للجوهري


 
أظن - و الله أعلم - أن الصواب : (ما الضبط الصحيح .. ؟) ؛ بدون (هو) 

فأرجو الإفادة ، و جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

صواب ضبط: خَلِّكان. بفتح الخاء.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وضبطه النُّعَيْمي في الدارس في تاريخ المدارس 1/ 191 كذلك معتمدًا على ما رآه بخط ابن خلكان نفسه.
وهذا هو المشهور فيه.
وورد في النور السافر: "من إفادات الشيخ قطب الدين رحمه الله تعالى أن لفظ " ابن خلكان " ضبط على صورة الفعلين خل أمراً من خلي أي ترك فعل ماض وكان الناقصة. وسبب تسميته بذلك أنه كان يكثر أن يقول كان والدي كذا، وكان جدي كذا فإنه من البرامكة فقيل له خل كان قال: ورأيت من ضبطه بسكون اللام والباقي على حاله والله أعلم".
وهذا التعليل ووهاه إحسان عباس في تحقيقه لوفيات الأعيان (7/ 17) بأنه واضح الافتعال.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وضبطه الزَّبيدي في تاج العروس (خلك) بكسر الخاء.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وضبطه الخوانساري بضم الخاء!  وفتح اللام المشددة.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

موضوع ذو صلة:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=32701

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم، موضوع مفيد.

( الصَحاح ) بفتح الحاء وهي صفة بمعنى الصحيح، مثل رزان وحصان.
و( الصِحاح ) بكسر الحاء وهي جمع صحيح.

وكلاهما صواب في ضبط اسم معجم الجوهري، وإن كان الأول أشهر قديما والثاني أشهر حديثا.

والله أعلم.

----------


## أحمد الصوابي

> ( الصَحاح ) بفتح الحاء وهي صفة بمعنى الصحيح، مثل رزان وحصان.
> و( الصِحاح ) بكسر الحاء وهي جمع صحيح.
> 
> وكلاهما صواب في ضبط اسم معجم الجوهري، وإن كان الأول أشهر قديما والثاني أشهر حديثا.
> 
> والله أعلم.


معلومة جديدة عليَّ ؛ حيث كنت أظن الفتح خطأ !

فجزاكم الله خيرا أستاذي

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

> الصِّحَاح
> 
> 
> على حد علمي القليل و ما درسته


أخي أحمد

أجدت وأفدت .. بارك الله فيك

----------


## أحمد الصوابي

و بارك الله فيك أخي و زادك - و إيانا - علما 
أنبه على إخواني - و هم أعلم مني - أن المقري صاحب كتاب (نفح الطيب) 
اسمه يضبط هكذا : (المَقَّرِيّ) [بتشديد القاف]

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

> أظن - و الله أعلم - أن الصواب : (ما الضبط الصحيح .. ؟) ؛ بدون (هو)
> 
> 
> 
> فأرجو الإفادة ، و جزاكم الله خيرًا


تنبيه طيب أخي أحمد

من مثلكم نستفيد .. بارك الله فيك وفي علمك


ولكن هل هو ممنوع في قواعد اللغة أم أن حذف الضمير أفصح وأبلغ ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ولكن هل هو ممنوع في قواعد اللغة أم أن حذف الضمير أفصح وأبلغ ؟


بل هو ممنوع ؛ لأن الضمير عائد على متأخر لفظا ورتبة.

{ما الحاقة} {ما القارعة} {وما رب العالمين} ... إلخ
(ما الإسلام) (ما الإيمان) (ما الإحسان).

----------


## أحمد الصوابي

> بل هو ممنوع ؛ لأن الضمير عائد على متأخر لفظا ورتبة.
> 
> {ما الحاقة} {ما القارعة} {وما رب العالمين} ... إلخ
> (ما الإسلام) (ما الإيمان) (ما الإحسان).


ما شاء الله

ربنا يزيدك علما أستاذي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ( الصَحاح ) بفتح الحاء وهي صفة بمعنى الصحيح، مثل رزان وحصان.
> و( الصِحاح ) بكسر الحاء وهي جمع صحيح.


سبق قلم، والصواب (الصاد)، ولعله واضح.

----------


## أحمد الصوابي

موضوع ذو صلة :

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=17451

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

لا تكسر الـصَّـحـاح ولا تفتح الـخِـزانـة  :Smile: 


صحاح الجوهري وخزانة الأدب للبغدادي

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

> صواب ضبط: خَلِّكان. بفتح الخاء.
>  وضبطه النُّعَيْمي في الدارس في تاريخ المدارس 1/ 191 كذلك معتمدًا على ما رآه بخط ابن خلكان نفسه.
> وهذا هو المشهور فيه.
> وورد في النور السافر: "من إفادات الشيخ قطب الدين رحمه الله تعالى أن لفظ " ابن خلكان " ضبط على صورة الفعلين خل أمراً من خلي أي ترك فعل ماض وكان الناقصة. وسبب تسميته بذلك أنه كان يكثر أن يقول كان والدي كذا، وكان جدي كذا فإنه من البرامكة فقيل له خل كان قال: ورأيت من ضبطه بسكون اللام والباقي على حاله والله أعلم".
> وهذا التعليل ووهاه إحسان عباس في تحقيقه لوفيات الأعيان (7/ 17) بأنه واضح الافتعال.
>  وضبطه الزَّبيدي في تاج العروس (خلك) بكسر الخاء.
>  وضبطه الخوانساري بضم الخاء! وفتح اللام المشددة.


 
بارك الله فيك أخي عبدالله .. 

فائدة لاتُنسَى ..

----------


## أحمد الصوابي

ما ضبط اسم الموقع (الألوكة) ؟!

((ابتسامة))

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

الأَلُوكَة

----------


## أحمد الصوابي

جزاك الله خيرا أستاذي

و لو تكرمتم بذكر معناها 

فجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

الألوكة: الرسالة.
وقد تقدم موضوع حول معناها هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....C3%E1%E6%DF%C9

----------


## أحمد الصوابي

> الألوكة: الرسالة.
> وقد تقدم موضوع حول معناها هنا:
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....c3%e1%e6%df%c9


جزاكم الله خيرا أستاذي

بارك الله فيكم ، و نفع بكم

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم، موضوع مفيد.
> 
> ( الصَحاح ) بفتح الحاء وهي صفة بمعنى الصحيح، مثل رزان وحصان.
> و( الصِحاح ) بكسر الحاء وهي جمع صحيح.
> 
> وكلاهما صواب في ضبط اسم معجم الجوهري، وإن كان الأول أشهر قديما والثاني أشهر حديثا.
> 
> والله أعلم.


 
شكراً لك أخي أبا مالك

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

> و بارك الله فيك أخي و زادك - و إيانا - علما
> 
> أنبه على إخواني - و هم أعلم مني - أن المقري صاحب كتاب (نفح الطيب) 
> 
> اسمه يضبط هكذا : (المَقَّرِيّ) [بتشديد القاف]


 
إضافة جيدة أخي أحمد



بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابو بردة

> الزَّبيدي


لعلك قصدتَ
الزَّبيدي بالفتح

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> لعلك قصدتَ
> الزَّبيدي بالفتح


نعم أخي بارك الله فيك
وقد ضبطته بالفتح والضم في مشاركة فائتة
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

فائدة:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حصل اللبس لأن أخانا أبا حاتم وضع علامة الفتحة ثم وضع علامة الشدة بعدها = فظهرت بالصورة المذكورة. وحتى تخرج بصورة سليمة لا بد من وضع علامة الشدة ثم الفتحة أو أي حركة بعدها.

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

أيضاً



مالضبط الصحيح لنسب هذا العالم رحمه الله :


السبكي


.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

السُّبْكِي
تبصير المنتبه بتحرير المشتبه (2 / 803):
بضم المهملة وبالكاف.
توضيح المشتبه لابن ناصر الدين (5 / 284):
 بضم السين المهملة وسكون الموحدة ثم كاف مكسورة.

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

> بل هو ممنوع ؛ لأن الضمير عائد على متأخر لفظا ورتبة.
> 
> {ما الحاقة} {ما القارعة} {وما رب العالمين} ... إلخ
> (ما الإسلام) (ما الإيمان) (ما الإحسان).


ولكن هناك مايجوز تقديمه وهو يعود على متأخر لفظاً ورتبة
مثل :  هو الرجل الذي قابلته !




أشكرك أخي أبا مالك

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

> موضوع ذو صلة :
> 
> 
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=17451


 

أشكرك أخي أحمد


بارك الله فيك

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

.



مالضبط الصحيح :


حازم القرطاجني



.

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

.

مالضبط الصحيح لـ :


الشلوبين 



.

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

> .
> 
> 
> 
> مالضبط الصحيح :
> 
> 
> حازم القرطاجني
> 
> ...


*جاء في " لب الألباب في تحرير الأنساب " (2/175) لجلال الدين السيوطي :* 
* " القرطاجني : بالفتح والسكون وفتح الجيم وتشديد النون إلى قَرْطَاجَنَّة بلد بنواحي إِفْرِيقيّة " انتهى.*

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

> .
> 
> مالضبط الصحيح لـ :
> 
> 
> الشلوبين 
> 
> 
> 
> .


*الشَّلَوْبِينَ  : في القاموس : شَلَوْبِينُ أو شَلَوْبينَةُ : د بالمَغْرِبِ ، منه أَبو علِيٍّ الشَّلَوْبِينِي  ُّ النَّحْويُّ .*
*وَالشَّلَوْبِين  ُ فِي لُغَةِ الأَنْدَلُسِيِّ  ينَ : هُوَ الأَبْيَضُ الأَشْقَرُ.*
*كما في سير أعلام النبلاء (16/451)*

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

شكراً لك أخي ضيدان 


وجزاك الله عنا خيراً


.

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

> وهذا التعليل ووهاه إحسان عباس في تحقيقه لوفيات الأعيان (7/ 17) بأنه واضح الافتعال..


 صدق إحسان عباس واضح جدا

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

بالمسبة لابن سيدة
فأظنه بالتاء لا بالهاء
مثل : حيرة - زينة - بيعة.. و هكذا

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> بالمسبة لابن سيدة
> فأظنه بالتاء لا بالهاء
> مثل : حيرة - زينة - بيعة.. و هكذا


للمعلمي رحمه الله تعليق نفيس حول الأعلام الأعجمية المنتيهة بمثل ما انتهى به سيده.
وهو في مقدمة تحقيقه لكتاب الإكمال لابن ماكولا.
فراجعه مأجورًا.

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

> للمعلمي رحمه الله تعليق نفيس حول الأعلام الأعجمية المنتيهة بمثل ما انتهى به سيده.
> وهو في مقدمة تحقيقه لكتاب الإكمال لابن ماكولا.
> فراجعه مأجورًا.


بارك الله فيك
ليتك تلخص لنا الفائدة
وعندي سؤال عن ابن جني
نطقه و سبب تسميته

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

قال العلامة المعلمي رحمه الله تعالى في مقدمة تحقيقه لكتاب الإكمال لابن ماكولا (1/ 60- 61) بعد أن ساق قضيتين والثالثة هي:
"قضية سائر الأسماء الأعجمية التي آخرها هاء، المعروف في الفارسية إسكان هذه الهاء؛ فإذا اضطروا إلى تحريكها لإلحاق علامة الجمع قلبوها (كَافا*) وهو الحرف الذي بين الجيم والقاف والكاف، يقولون: (بَنْدَهْ) أي العبد، ويقولون في جمعه (بندكَان) وفي المصدر (بندكَى) ونجد هذه الهاء فيما عرب قديما قد جعلت جيما أو قافا أو كافا، مثل: ارندج وبنفسج واستبرق وشوذانق وتربك ونيزك.
ومن سنتهم قلب الكَاف جيما أو قافا أو كافا كما صرح به علماء العربية والتعريب؛ ووجه ذلك واضح فإن الكَاف تقارب كلا من هذه الثلاثة؛ فكأنهم لما رأوا العجم إذا اضطروا إلى تحريك تلك الهاء جعلوها كَافا وعلموا أنها بعد التعريب تكون دائما عرضة للتحريك عاملوها في التعريب معاملة الكَاف.
وثم أربعة أسماء صرح أهل العلم بأنه يبقى آخرها هاء وقفا ووصلا، وهي: (ماجه - داسه - منده - سيده) وكأن وجه هذا أن الهاء في أواخر الأسماء الأعجمية تعتبر حرفا أصليا، وفي العربية أسماء آخرها هاء أصلية بعد فتحة مثل مِدْرَه ومنزه ومَهْمَه فلماذا لا تترك تلك الهاء عند التعريب على أصلها والتحريك الذي يعرض لها في العربية ليس هو التحريك الذي يعرض لها في العجمية.
بقي أن هناك أسماء كثيرة من هذا القبيل يعاملها المتأخرون معاملة هاء تأنيث، فهل لذلك مستند؟"
أرجو ممن له علم بهذه القضايا أن يكتب إلي أو إلى دائرة المعارف العثمانية. 
وفقنا الله جميعا لما يحبه ويرضاه
 عبد الرحمن بن يحيى المعلمي
مكة المكرمة".
* الكَاف الفارسية تنطق مثل الجيم القاهرية.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> وعندي سؤال عن ابن جني
> نطقه و سبب تسميته


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن جنِّي معرَّب كِنّي، وجني: عَلَم رومي وذكر ابن ماكولا أنه أبا الفتح ابن جني ذكر أن أباه فاضلا بالرومية.
وتكتب جني بالحرف اللاتيني ممثلة للفظ اليوناني: Gennaius
ومعناها: كريم ، نبيل، جيد التفكير، عبقري، مخلص.
ومن هذا يبدو صدق تفسير ابن جني لاسم أبيه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وليست الياء الأخيرة فيه بياء نسب، وإعرابها على الحكاية.

وانظر مقدمة تحقيق الخصائص (1/ 8) للنجار.

----------


## أيمن عبد الفتاح غازي

السلام عليكم 
خَلِّكَان
سِيدَه
الزَّبِيدِي
ابن مَضَاء االقرطبي
مخُتار الصَِّحَاح 
المَرْزُبَاني ( صاحب معجم الشعراء)
والبَعِيث ( من شعراء النقائض) . والله تعالى أعلم 
وفقكم الله عزَّ وجلَّ 
ملحوظة أخي الكريمَ : لايجوز أن نقول : ما هو / ماهي/ ماهم.... لعودة الضمير على متأخر لفظا ورتبة وهذا ما تأباه اللغة العربية 
إنما تُجيز اللغة العربية عودة الضمير على متأخر لفظا متقدم رتبة . شكرا

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

ذكر بعض الدكاترة واعجَب مما قال ! أن ضبط البَيْهَقي رحمه الله هكذا: بُهَيْقِي !! وزعم أن ذلك من البُهاق (المرض المعروف).
والصواب في ضبطه: بفتح الباء والهاء، بينهما ياء ساكنة؛ نسبة إلى بلدة بيهق من نواحي نيسابور.

----------


## شهد الأدب

ماظبط الشاعر الجاهلي الشنفرى
والشاعر عبيد بن الأبرص
وحميد بن ثور
والشاعر لبيد

----------


## القارئ المليجي

هم:
الشَّنْفَرَى
والشاعر عَبِيدُ بْنُ الأَبْرَصِ
وحُمَيدُ بْنُ ثَوْرٍ
والشَّاعر لَبِيدُ بن ربيعةَ العامري.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

ضبطهم: ( الشنفرى )
بتخفيف النون وسكونها وفتح الفاء وزيادة ألف : الشنفرى الشاعر ناظم لامية العرب. ينظر: تبصير المنتبه [2 /698]. وفي [2 /754]: وبفتح المعجمة وفتح الفاء والراء الممالة : الشنفرى الشاعر. اهـ
( والشَّنْفَرَى ) ، مفتوحٌ مَقْصُورٌ : ( اسمُ شاعِرٍ مِن الأَزْدِ ) ، وهو ( فَنْعَلَى ) . تاج العروس (شفر) [12 /210]
( عبيد بن الأبرص ) بالفتح : عَبيد. تبصير المنتبه [3 /913].
حميد  بضم الحاء.
لبيد بفتح اللام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

أشبيلية أم إشبيلية ؟

----------

